# My cat peed on my bed....



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

The title says it all. I got out of the shower, this morning, and smelled cat urine very strongly in my bedroom. I started investigating and saw that a huge urine puddle was on my bed. It soaked through my comforter, bed sheets and mattress cover. I am trying to clean my mattress now to get the smell out. I am so upset over this. I have never had this happen before.

I believe it was our new cat, Shadow, that is almost a year old. She was the one sitting outside my bathroom door waiting for me to get out and give her food. I don't think that she has a UTI since she is not straining to use the litter box and there is no other urine spots anywhere in my house. 

Do you think that she peed on my bed because she was mad at me for not feeding her before I took my shower? 

This is my first female cat and my male has never done this before.

Thanks.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

There's a lot of reasons a cat will do this. Maybe the food thing if you usually feed her before you shower or maybe she's upset or jealous of someone/thing new. Or maybe she's getting sick and it's in the early stages. 

Has anything changed?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

well it really could be anything, from early symptoms of UTI, to behavioral issues, or hopefully just one time thing?

I would watch her closely now.
also did she have litter box available or was it in the closed bathroom you were in? maybe she really needed to go to potty but she was locked out of litterbox?


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

She is the new pet in the house. We have only had her for a month. This is the only time that she has done this so far. Her litterbox is in the basement and she has access to it at all times. I never feed the animals before I take a shower but I did take my shower later today because the kids didn't have school. But it was only an hour past their normal time.

I saw her use the litterbox, this morning, to poop but she hasn't peed in it yet. 

I can't get the cat pee out of my mattress and I have to take my bedspread to the laundrymat to wash it because my my machine is too small for it. 

I cannot go through this again with a cat peeing in my house. We spent alot of money to replace carpet etc.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cats do not have the ability to reason that they can "pay you back" for not feeding them by peeing on your bed. Vengeance is a human thing, not a cat thing.

The most common reason for peeing outside the box is UTI, after that it's things like the box is not clean, access has been blocked (physically by a door or by another cat guarding it), other illness besides UTI, don't like the litter etc. 

The fact that she's new is a good indicator that this could be a stress related UTI. So the first thing that needs to happen is a vet visit. Straining in the box is an indicator or UTI/crystals, but the absence of straining doesn't necessarily mean and issue is not present. If she's cleared medically, you can then focus on the other types of issues.

I've been in the urine on the mattress situation. You need to pour (not spray) Nature's Miracle or some other enzymatic cleaner on the area and let it dry. You have to pour enough for it to soak down as far as the urine did. I never really did get the smell out until I went on vacation and the morning I left I poured a half gallon on the mattress and left it to dry for over a week.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, I definitely would not rule out a UTI simply because she doesn't have all the symptoms. Maisie only had one symptom from the list when he had one. I second-guessed myself a bit because he didn't fit all the diagnostic criteria, but I'm really glad I followed my instinct and took him to the vet anyway.

It could be behavioural, but I wouldn't rule out a medical cause without a vet check.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I have had this happen, and it turned out to be crystals. There were no other symptoms at the time other than the bed peeing.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

A sudden need to mark territory because of some insecurity is a possibility as well a UTI - and some cats can be very picky about any dirt in litter trays. Any mess left and two of mine will wee by the doors!


----------



## RNcatlover (Feb 11, 2013)

Could be crystals, bladder infection, UTI.... Growing up, has two cats in my parents house who one had crystals 24/7 and peed basically everywhere...and the other developed a bladder infection multiple times and would pee all over the stairs! Put him in antibiotics and he is doing much better. However, they have been on supermarket dry food their whole life, this is why I'm now a big advocate for wet food, or at least a 50/50 wet and dry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

She was at the vet on Monday & she had her last booster shot. She also got lysine for a cold & some eye drops. 

I called the vet & they said that she was probably mad at me because I didn't feed her at her normal time. They told me to just watch her for a week & see what she does. 

I am at the laundromat now & hopefully she doesn't pee anywhere else. I shut all of the bedroom doors before I left.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Definitely check out the litterbox situation..

How many cats vs how many boxes do you have? We only had one box and one of the cats (Moose, I suspect) was pooping outside the box, and one (Ziggy I suspect) was peeing ouside the box. I added a second box and haven't had a problem since.

The poop occured on a rug, but the pee was everywhere. On pillows, beds (my roommates comforter was ruined as she peed on it several times when he was on vacation), cat beds, the floor and one of my dresses. I bought a black light (to find the pee) and nature miracle (to clean the pee) and another litter box, and everything is so much better. We haven't had a problem.

Also, if your box has a lid on it, she may not like that as well. We took the lids off of our boxes just in case.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

This happened to me once.... But I believe it was because I was gone for a week at a horse show.... I had someone watch my cats but obviously they couldn't be there the whole time so I think Godzilla was just sad I was gone and he peed on my bed.... It was when he was a kitten and I had my other female cat.... Female cats are weirdos I think... She had an obsession with peeing on rugs and there was nothing wrong with her.... My male cats have never been a problem.... It's the same with my moms cats too... Females... Problem child's.... Lol I think I just like the male animals though... :| 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

She hasn't peed on anything else since this morning. 

I tried everything to get the cat pee out of my mattress and have failed. Looks like my husband & I are going shopping for a new bed. 

I may be calling the rescue about Shadow. As much as I love cats, I just can't go through this again. We have not had luck with males or female cats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a huge litter box that is the size of a big Rubbermaid container. It holds 30 lbs of litter. 

I clean it out once per day, sometimes twice per day.

I had 2 smaller ones that said large on them but she was having a hard time fitting herself in it & her poop kept getting outside the box. I haven't had that problem since switching to this huge box.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

soccergrl76 said:


> She hasn't peed on anything else since this morning.
> 
> I tried everything to get the cat pee out of my mattress and have failed. Looks like my husband & I are going shopping for a new bed.
> 
> ...


You gotta get Natures Miracle Urine Destroyer from Petco in the cat section or some where. That's the only thing that will take the smell out. Like doodlebug said you have to DRENCH it and let it dry... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i definitely feel your pain. i have a cat who did this for about two years. not every single day but 3-4 times a week. sometimes he'd go an entire month and i'd think i solved the problem but then it would recur. UNTIL:

i adopted another kitten in anticipation of rehoming him (have an older cat that was heartbroken when my old cat died and she absolutely must have a friend) so i put another litter box by my bed. voila. that was what he wanted. he hasn't peed in my bed since. (i'll get to his odd habits later )

i tried a litter box by my bed early on but it was a disposable foil one. he kicked all the litter out of it, turned it over and left, so i thought, "well, that isn't it." dummy me, it just wasn't the* right* one. in hindsight, i think he may just have been trying to use it but he's pretty big and kind of vigorous. i may have misinterpreted what happened. the first one i had in there was an uncovered large plastic one. i have since switched to booda domes and he's fine with that, just start simplest first.

i have a loft so no door to lock him out of my bedroom area, but i tried every single thing you can think of for inappropriate urination.* i was truly at my wits' end. i screamed and cried a lot because i was so frustrated with him and didn't want to rehome him, mostly because of that habit. i figured if i surrendered him to a shelter, someone would get him, he'd pee in their bed and they'd take him back or worse. plus i knew that he was trying to tell me something, and it was probably something other than, "look mom, your bed doubles as a urinal."

after the problem was solved (almost 3 years ago), two friends came forward with information that their cats did the same thing, and they solved the problem by putting a litter box in the bedroom. (thanks for telling, me *NOW* haha).

he will pee in a laundry basket if i leave it out. hide it, no problem, he doesn't go anywhere else, but i cannot leave it sitting unattended or it's fair game. he also peed on the hard plastic lid of a tidy cat container that i filled with wood pellets right after i switched to the pine. he only did that once and i think it may have been because it was new. i left a chux pad on the bathroom floor the other night for one cat because she had diarrhea on one when she couldn't make it to the litter box, and in the morning there was a big puddle of pee on it. i replaced it and he didn't do it again and her diarrhea is gone. that was the only time in 16 years she ever went anywhere but the litter, so i'm pretty sure he was the pee bandit.

don't buy a new mattress just yet. i used F.O.N. (feline odor neutralizer) but since it went on two years, i did end up buying a new mattress and all new bedding. it was truly a nightmare, that's why i recommend getting a bedroom litter box first. try to clean the mattress first, and then there are those plastic zippered mattress covers that are about $15. i would hold off buying a new mattress until you get the problem solved. as far as bedding, the F.O.N. is enzymatic and i think it works pretty well, but i threw away a lot of stuff like pillows because he peed on them and i actually threw sheets away because they were clean in a laundry basket and that's where he went. i have no idea why, so i just hide the laundry.

and cats don't get mad. i mean they do, but they don't have the mental capacity to form abstract thought scenarios as in doing it because you were in the shower. it would be something much simpler, like, "i need one by the bed. never mind why, i just do." that's crazy if your vet said that.
but things like location, type of box, type of litter, and cleanliness of box are probably the biggest behavioral aspects. pine litter completely removes the urine odor, i just get the bm's as soon as they do them. some cats won't use a box if there's just one pee clump in it.

so if you try the bedroom litter box and it doesn't work, i have a lot more things i tried.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I would like to use a bedroom litter box but I am afraid that my dog may surf for treats. My dog sleeps in my bedroom on her own bed next to my side of the bed. Shadow sleeps in the bed with us in the crook of my legs. My older cat, KC, sleeps on the couch or in the chair in the living room. He hasn't slept with us in years.

I was just in the basement in the laundry room and Shadow used the box without any straining. So, I am now confused.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

it might be an either-or situation. either the dog surfs for treats or the cat pees in the bed. at one point, i was so desperate that i put the cat's food and water dishes in my bed. i hated the smell, but i figured it was better than cat pee. after about six weeks, it didn't matter. he peed right next to his food dish anyway. he didn't stop until the permanent litter box was installed.

the only box i've ever seen that would keep a dog out is a clever cat© top entry box. as a matter of fact, i have one sitting right here LOL. it was used exactly three times. i got it because supposedly it eliminates tracking (drove me crazy with tracking from clumping litter) but 1) my old cat could get in it and couldn't get out; 2) the middle cat would sit on the edge and peer down into it like, "i ain't going down into a vertical outhouse"; 3) the kitten was the only one who would use it, and after three times, he quit because no one else was using it.

there may be something you could do to retrofit a litter box to keep the dog out. i can't think of anything offhand since i don't have a dog, but friends have brought their over and the first thing the dogs did was dive for hors d'oeuvres. gross.

i know it sounds stupid and like a hassle, but i highly recommend putting a box by the bed. and come to think of it, probably the last thing you want to do is change litter, but i can't imagine a dog eating pine wood pellet litter even for delectable poo. i haven't had any dog visitors since i switched to that kind. your cat might not even like it though, and trying out multiple changes at once is really inadvisable.

i had him neutered and he stopped bedwetting for about 2 months, then the second most successful aversion was an open jar of icy-hot sitting on the mattress because he always used the same spot. cats hate the menthol smell and so will you. it worked for about six weeks and then i guess he got used to it.

i also used to remove the comforter and put a gigantic piece of plywood on top of my bed. that works and it is also the biggest ordeal of all the solutions. shower curtains do not work, because once you go to lift them up, pee goes everywhere. cayenne pepper or pure lime citrus sprays are not very effective. when i used feliway, it seemed to get even worse, like a big sign over my bed that said, "pee here --------------------->"

the only stop gap measure i can think of might or might not work. you can get some of those chux or wee-wee pads (they're exactly the same, and i think the human ones are even cheaper). she might go on that, and then you could just throw it away. he would do that sometimes, but other times he would move it to pee on the actual bed.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ugh! I just put baking soda on my mattress. I guess I will see what happens with that in the morning. 

Hopefully, Shadow won't pee anywhere else tonight or in the morning. I hate this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

This could help you out. It is made from an ikea shelf, and a cat door.

It would function as a great piece of furniture in the bedroom, hide the smell, and the compartment in the front will help with the tracking.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

That is neat. The dog wouldn't be able to get in there. I may have to check that out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

cinderflower said:


> but i can't imagine a dog eating pine wood pellet litter even for delectable poo.


Depends on the dog....Lots of dogs chew on sticks and eat them, pine pellets wouldn't be a deterrent for a dog like that. 



soccergrl76 said:


> Ugh! I just put baking soda on my mattress.


Seriously...you need an enzymatic cleaner that is poured on. Baking soda on the surface is not going to do the job. Even if it seems like it does it now...wait till you get a hot humid day and the smell will come right back up.


----------



## RNcatlover (Feb 11, 2013)

grrawritsjordi said:


> This could help you out. It is made from an ikea shelf, and a cat door.
> 
> It would function as a great piece of furniture in the bedroom, hide the smell, and the compartment in the front will help with the tracking.


Grrawritsjordi, that thing is AWESOME! OMG. I want to know how to make it. Did someone make it or buy it somewhere? That thing is glorious...:lol:


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Probably cost a lot less than the ones already made too! That's pretty nest, you should post the instructions!

I made a clever cat litter box with a tall Rubbermaid bin. I cut a hole in the lid with my cordless saw and then put a nubby carpet rug around it and glued it down. My dog can't get in it at all and she was the main reason I made it was to have in our bedroom. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I bought Natures Miracle and put it on my mattress. My mattress is drenched. We have it standing up against our wall with old blankets & garbage bags underneath it. So, we shall see. It is going to take awhile for it to dry. We are going to be sleeping on camping cots in the meantime.

There hasn't been anymore incidents & both cats have been using the litter boxes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hang in there soccergrl. I had a similar experience recently when my cat peed on my bed twice in a 4 or 5 day span. I was luckier than you and didn't have to deal with the mattress, because I bought a dust-mite proof, waterproof mattress cover when I got my new mattress in October.

I only had to deal with the comforter and the sheets. I soaked the comforter with Nature's Miracle. It was really amazing - you can't even tell where she peed. No stain, no odor at all. But I did really have to soak it. 

So while that comforter was drying, I took out an expensive down comforter (the first was Primaloft filled). She peed on it in the 10 minutes I was taking a shower one day. That one was impossible to save, because there was just no way to get to all of the feathers. SUPER frustrating. 

Hang in there. And don't give up if the smell isn't entirely gone from the mattress. I re-sprayed after a few hours when it seemed like it wasn't doing anything, and then I was amazed when it really worked. But I used nearly 1/2 of the larger-sized spray bottle. I hope you bought the large jug....


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/10/improved-cat-box-cabinet.html#more

IKEA Hackers: pet furniture


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks. Well our mattress is still soaked and smells like pee. I think we are going to toss it. 

We don't think that the culprit was Shadow. We think that it was our 14 year old male cat KC. 

I am going to make a vet appointment for him for tomorrow. His skin allergy has flared up bad again. He hasn't peed in 24 hours & has only pooped. But he is still eating & drinking lots of water.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

soccergrl76 said:


> Thanks. Well our mattress is still soaked and smells like pee. I think we are going to toss it.


You won't know whether it worked until it dries and it will take several days to dry, maybe even a week. You can help it along by turning a fan on it. Also, since the mattress was flat when it was peed on, it should be flat when drying...otherwise the cleaner may not soak down far enough.


----------



## Dharma2436 (Feb 2, 2013)

Crystals? What is that?

We went on holiday last year and the room we rented had an open window.. When se came back from a walk there was pee onthe bed. I can only assume a local cat had decided to literally 'peess us off'!

Is there really some 'sense' in this explanation?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Dharma2436 said:


> Crystals? What is that?


Crystals are mineral stones that form in a cat's lower urinary tract when the cat is not taking in enough water and/or has an incorrect urinary pH and/or is genetically predisposed. 

They are more common in males but possible in females. The crystals can sometimes be associated with urinary tract infections (the crystals irritate the urethra, which can let in bacteria that causes the infection) but can also be found without any UTI involvement.

If left untreated, the urethra can block completely, which is fatal without medical intervention.

Often the first sign is a change in litterbox habits or going outside the box, because urination is painful for the cat.



> We went on holiday last year and the room we rented had an open window.. When se came back from a walk there was pee onthe bed. I can only assume a local cat had decided to literally 'peess us off'!
> 
> Is there really some 'sense' in this explanation?


It could be a health problem, or it could be behavioural/territorial marking. Without knowing which cat was responsible, it's impossible to know.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

KC had surgery to widen his urethra 12 years ago due to blocked bladder issues. He unfortunately also has diabetes & skin allergies. So that is why I am leaning toward him more to have peed on my bed.

I have been watching him & he still hasn't gone peed in the litterbox yet. He is not crying in pain or acting differently. He is miserable from his skin allergies though because he has scratched his neck raw again & is bleeding.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a dog that surfs for treats as well so I have hooded litterboxes that I strategically place so the cats can get inside them but it is too difficult for my dog. 
As far as natures miracle goes, they make a oxy one that has this wonderful citrus smell and comes in an orange bottle and I absolutely love it. When my baby was a kitten we had a few accidents. He had been going back to the same two spots in my dining room without me realizing it until I caught him one day. I used this oxy natures miracle and the room just smelled fresh and new. And every time I would walk past those two spots it would smell like a breath of fresh air for weeks after I treated the spot.
It's an oxy formula meant just for cats. I will never be without it.

As a side note: sounds like your baby is miserable and I hope he gets to feeling better. Ive heard it's not good especially for a male cat to be blocked for long periods of time so If it were me I would have him checked as soon as possible.
They make mattress covers that are suppose to be leak proof so I would check into that just for future peace of mind. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! KC finally peed in his box. I think that I will still take him to the vet. I am going to take him to the vet that I take my other pets too. They are alot closer to me than his current vet. Plus, I want to get a second opinion on his allergies and diabetes.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Did you take him in? What was the prognosis?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

